# 4 Ohm oder 8 Ohm?passiv boxen zu aktiv boxen?



## affenarschkornev (24. September 2006)

hallo,
ich habe gerade boxen bei ebay ersteigert und gemerkt das da 8 ohm steht.was hat das zu beudeten?weil ich kann mich irgendiwe daran errinern das ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe,dass 4 ohm und 8 ohm irgendiwe nicht passen oder so,aber das weis ich nicht mehr genau.kann mir da einer bitte weiter helfen weil dann kann ich schnellst möglich das angebot vielleicht zurücknehmen.
meine 2te frage wäre:
ist es möglich passive boxen irgendwie zu aktiven machen?also das da dann so ne 3,5mm linke am ende ist.oder soll ich einfach so ein 3,5mm linken kabel nehmen,durchschneiden und dann mit den boxen zusammen machen   
bitte um hilfe
mfg alex


----------



## King-of-Pain (24. September 2006)

affenarschkornev am 24.09.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich habe gerade boxen bei ebay ersteigert und gemerkt das da 8 ohm steht.was hat das zu beudeten?weil ich kann mich irgendiwe daran errinern das ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe,dass 4 ohm und 8 ohm irgendiwe nicht passen oder so,aber das weis ich nicht mehr genau.kann mir da einer bitte weiter helfen weil dann kann ich schnellst möglich das angebot vielleicht zurücknehmen.
> meine 2te frage wäre:
> ist es möglich passive boxen irgendwie zu aktiven machen?also das da dann so ne 3,5mm linke am ende ist.oder soll ich einfach so ein 3,5mm linken kabel nehmen,durchschneiden und dann mit den boxen zusammen machen
> ...



du willst Passive Lautsprecher durch das austauschen das Kabels zu passiven lautsprechern machen? du weist das die idee hinter einer Aktiven Box einen Verstärker innen drinne beinhaltet und die Passive den Extern hatt?

du wirst evtl. geräusche hören aber sehr leise 

hier gibs ein paar hintergrund infos 

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-42-29.html


----------



## Nakir (24. September 2006)

King-of-Pain am 24.09.2006 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> du willst *Passive* Lautsprecher durch das austauschen das Kabels zu *passiven* lautsprechern machen?


Ich denke, dass sollte durchaus im Bereich des Machbaren liegen.


----------



## King-of-Pain (24. September 2006)

Nakir am 24.09.2006 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 24.09.2006 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm
ja technisch kein Problem 

aber er wollte ja aktive *duckundrenn* 

hier noch was zu 4 bzw 8Ohm
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-42-5.html


----------



## affenarschkornev (24. September 2006)

King-of-Pain am 24.09.2006 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> affenarschkornev am 24.09.2006 00:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hallo,
..ups an verstärker habe ich garnicht gedacht und vorallem das einer um fast 1 uhr nachts antwortet   
kann man da nicht so nen verstärker dranmachen   
ich bin kein so profi also nicht wundern


----------



## King-of-Pain (24. September 2006)

affenarschkornev am 24.09.2006 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 24.09.2006 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wass sollen wir den sonst um diese uhrzeit machen?
Real life was ist das?   

kannst mal nen link zu der aktion reinstellen?
aber im normallfall brauchst du zu den teilen noch nen verstärker ^^


----------



## affenarschkornev (24. September 2006)

King-of-Pain am 24.09.2006 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> affenarschkornev am 24.09.2006 00:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehm klar kannste den link haben:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&item=150035600215&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&rd=1
und mein passwort kannste gleich auch dazu haben: 435562
ne natürlich spaß   
die haben 8 ohm
...nicht wundern wieso die boxen so billig und hässlich sind-->nur für partykeller damit man(n) gegen sie auch mal nachts dagegenfallen kann oder mal ankotzen


----------

